# [SOLVED][HP DeskJet 940c] USB, cups - wykrywa,nie drukuje

## rzabcio

Instalację przeprowadzałem zgodnie z HOWTO. Do jajka mam wkompilowane:

```
Device Drivers -->

  USB Support -->

    <*> Support for Host-side USB

    --- USB Host Controller Drivers

    <*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

    <*> OHCI HCD support

    <*> UHCI HCD

    <*> USB Printer support
```

Poza tym:

```
# lspci -v | grep HCI

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

# lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 03f0:1604 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 940c

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Zemergowałem CUPSa, wszedłem do niego przez przeglądarkę. Ustalam nazwy, jako sterownik wybieram USB Printer #1 (HP DeskJet 940C) (po nazwie drukarki w nawiasie wnioskuję, że ją poprawnie wykrywa). Dalej wybieram oczywiście HP następnie sterownik HP DeskJet Series CUPS 1.1 (en) (sprawdzałem także HP New DeskJet Series CUPS 1.1 (en)). Pokazuje się informacja, że Printer hpdj940c has been added successfully i pokazuje informację o drukarce idle, accepting jobs.

Lecz przy jakiejkolwiek próbie wydruku nic się nie dzieje - strona testowa, wydruk z gVima, z OO... Zadania nie ma ani w oczekujących ani w wykonanych. Podobna sytuacja przy korzystaniu z gtklp - drukarkę widzi, lecz nic się nie dzieje.

Czytałem coś o wgrywaniu firmware do drukarki.. Czy to się tyczy także tej? I dlaczego jest tak mało sterowników? (Poza tymi, co wymieniłem jeszcze tylko do LaserJet.)Last edited by rzabcio on Sun Jan 22, 2006 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysz

Sprawdź dokładnie /var/log/cups/*

W error_log powinny być jakieś hinty.

----------

## rzabcio

Dzięki za podpowiedź i... faktycznie - jest tam coś dziwnego:

```
E [22/Jan/2006:12:44:24 +0100] Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 4!

I [22/Jan/2006:12:44:24 +0100] Hint: Do you have ESP Ghostscript installed?
```

Choć ghostscript jest zainstalowany (emerge -pv ghostscript).

Póki co wrzucam go jeszcze raz.

----------

## pmz

Hej, sterowników jest więcej (i sądze, że po wyborze odpowiedniego z nich znikną twoje problemy z wydrukiem). Po prostu zemerguj jeszcze net-print/hpijs.

----------

## mysz

Spróbuj reemergować ghostscript-esp z +cups itd.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-226439-highlight-esp+ghostscript+cups.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393710-highlight-esp+ghostscript+cups.html

generalnie jest dużo na ten temat na forum :)

----------

## rzabcio

Po zainstalowaniu sterowników pojawiły się nowe w CUPSie, ale dla HP tylko dwa do LaserJet'ów. W każdym razie razem ze sterownikami wrzuciłem także foomatic (był w zależnościach). Na pomysł zemergowania ghostscripta z USE="cups" wpadłem zaraz po napisaniu posta i zaraz go zapuściłem.

Nie wiem właściwie, który z pomysłów pomógl (stawiam na GSa) ale teraz działa jak należy. Strona testowa wydrukowała się, podobnie dokument z OO.

Dzięki, Panowie!  :Very Happy: 

Uważam za SOLVED.

----------

